# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  مصحفٌ جميلٌ، برواية ورش مبينا الحرف المخالف لحفص.... تحميل

## التبريزي

هذا مصحف جميل، طريقته ممتازة للتعليم، فهو يبين:
- الحرف المخالف لحفص بلون ، وكذلك رقم الآية 
- الإدغام بلون
- التقليل بلون
- مد البدل بلون
- الراءات المرققة بلون
- اللامات المغلظة بلون
- صلة ميم الجمع بلون
-مد اللين بلون
وبهذا المصحف تستطيع تمييز الفوارق بين روايتي ورش عن نافع، وحفص عن عاصم..

للتحميل:   هــنــا


.....

----------


## التبريزي

وأيضا مصحفٌ برواية قالون عن نافع، 
وفيه يبين الفروقات بين رواية حفص عن عاصم ورواية قالون عن نافع
ومعلومٌ ان الفروقات بين الروايتين قليلة..

للتحميل: هـنـا

----------


## محب عبد القاهر

بارك الله فيك أخي .

----------


## التبريزي

> بارك الله فيك أخي .


وبارك فيك أيضا،
وجزاك خيرا.......

----------


## التبريزي

تم إدراج نسخة مصوّرة لكامل صفحات مصحف المدينة النبوية برواية ورش عن نافع، وفي الموقع تجدون طباعة المصحف الشريف على النحو التالي: 
المصحف الكبير 
المصحف الوسط 
المصحف الجوامعي 
المصحف العادي 1 
المصحف العادي 2 
مصحف *ورش* 
 
ترجمات معاني القرآن الكريم: 
الترجمة الفرنسية 
الترجمة الهوساوية 
الترجمة الإندونيسية 
ترجمة الأنكو 
الترجمة الإنجليزية 
الترجمة التركية 
الترجمة الأردية 
الترجمة الإيرانونية 
الترجمة الفيتنامية 
الترجمة التاميلية 
الترجمة الصينية 
ترجمة التلغو 
 
*مصحف ورش*
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
هــنــا

----------


## أم نور الهدى

جزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------


## عبد الكريم

بارك الله فيك.

----------

